# Pro Chem Tri Tren 150



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi guys, can anyone help

Ive recently bought some pro chem tri tren 150, when a draw the oil up into the syringe, the oil is almost clear / colourless. If you look at it hard enough, i think there is a slight tinge to the oil, but it is pretty much clear. Any brand of tren i have used in the past has always been a distinct amber colour ( urine colour perhaps ) Anyone any thoughts regards the authenticity of this stuff.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Pro Chem Tri Tren 150 I had like this was excellent.


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

been on it a few weeks now, im not experiencing results like i would expect. Feels slightly sore at the injection site, like with sus but not quite as pronounced. Didnt feel that off BD tri tren, and that was dark / amber in colour too... The injection point soreness is leading me to think it might contain test prop or something with a small chain easter..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can i ask what you expected?

i have used this and found it fine


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> can i ask what you expected?
> 
> i have used this and found it fine


Was it clear in colour, or more amber?

When ive used tren ( various labs ) ive always noticed an increase in strength ( my strength hasn't dropped, but it isnt any better either ) and an obvious reduction in bodyfat without having to cut calories by any drastic measure. Ive increased cardio and am eating reasonably clean but not noticed much with regards loss in bodyfat, infact around my eyes are a little puffier.. Im running this tren on its own so i can ascertain if it indeed has any posotive effect. I wasnt planning on running it alone, but i was quite concerned when i noticed the colour of the oil wasn't amber like in colour.

Past experience has told me that with clean eating and performing some cardio and using tren, then after no more than 6 weeks i'll have achieved a look that for me, isnt going to get much better without some serious attention being paid to cutting the calories / carbs. After 3 weeks, there has always been a noticeable change im body composition.

I think what im taking has something in it, but im not sure that it is trenbolone.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

how many mls of it are u shooting a week mate?

wot else are u taking with it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I cannot commnet on why you have not had anything from this product i got excellant strength gains and overall the results where good.....

how long have you been runing it for??



bertie1 said:


> Was it clear in colour, or more amber?
> 
> When ive used tren ( various labs ) ive always noticed an increase in strength ( my strength hasn't dropped, but it isnt any better either ) and an obvious reduction in bodyfat without having to cut calories by any drastic measure. Ive increased cardio and am eating reasonably clean but not noticed much with regards loss in bodyfat, infact around my eyes are a little puffier.. Im running this tren on its own so i can ascertain if it indeed has any posotive effect. I wasnt planning on running it alone, but i was quite concerned when i noticed the colour of the oil wasn't amber like in colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

sbeast007 said:


> how many mls of it are u shooting a week mate?
> 
> wot else are u taking with it?


 said above, im running it on its own 2ml a wk. I wasnt planning on running it on its own, but when i noticed the colour was iffy, i had reservations regards its authenticity so decided to run it on its own to see if it did anything. If id have stacked it with something else, i might would have noticed results but possibly only fron the other compound.

If your going to put something to the test, in order for it to be unbiased, i felt i had to run it alone just for this 1 course. I can always purchase more if i thought it was good stuff.

To be honest, if this was the first time i had used tren ( which it isnt ) i probably wouldnt of noticed anything wrong with the colour as i wouldnt have had anything to compare it too and i would be thinking.. whats all the fuss about with this stuff..

in the past though, its pretty much rocked my world and blown my socks off.. sides including... tast in the back of the throat ( stopping short of a cough mind ) sweaty at night in bed, waking up throughout the night insomniac like and switching the pc on to pass an hour..

Even with all that it was still worth it as the results were bang on...

Ive had 4 shots now, and am still patiently waiting.lol


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

How long does Tren take to kick in? I have not used it before but maybe it takes some time to kick in like sus etc?


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I cannot commnet on why you have not had anything from this product i got excellant strength gains and overall the results where good.....
> 
> how long have you been runing it for??


4 weeks mate. From what i can find on the net, tren is the colour it is, due to the colour of what it is made from.. meaning, no matter which lab makes the tren, it should all be the same colour.. can anyone expand on this info??

Thats why im more concerned with the colour of the stuff.. Pscarb, you say you have used this stuff and had good gains, could you please describe the colour of the oil of the Tri tren you used.

Is there a pro chem site out there ( i cant find one if there is ) most labs have a web site so you can at leat go on and check there stuff out. I know it isnt fool proof, but if we knew what the stuff / vial / tabs etc.. were supposed to look like then we could make an informed choice before the purchase was made..

Read good things on different forums regards pro chem. This is my first encounter with there stuff.


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> How long does Tren take to kick in? I have not used it before but maybe it takes some time to kick in like sus etc?


Aas this it Tri tren, there are 3 different tren easters in the mix 50mg/ml of each , one of which is acetate, which is fast acting ( like propionate in sus ) the other 2 are enanthate and hexahydrobenzylcarbonate which are longer acting. Given that tren is a powerfull compound, the 50mg of acetate should be enough to give it a good kick straight away. Certainly feeling the effects if not indeed noticing them immediately. In the past i have used BD tri tren, lyka hexahydro and axio enanth and a well known ug acetate, whos name is ecsaping me right now..lol


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

2ml a week is a very low dose tho mate wouldnt u say?

it would only give u 100mg of each a week?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as DB has pointed out really the Enthanate and Hex ester will take a good few weeks to even start to work and 100mg of Acetate a week is not going to give you the results you are expecting in the first few weeks.....

you have said you have used Tren before can i ask what ester and dose you used?


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

DB said:


> if its 150mg per ml..
> 
> then 2ml will give 300mg u willy! lol
> 
> ...


yeah but what i was saying is 100mg of each a week and thers 3 different esters in it. acetate,enanathate and hex

total would be 300mg a week

:beer:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

bertie1 said:


> 4 weeks mate. From what i can find on the net, tren is the colour it is, due to the colour of what it is made from.. meaning, no matter which lab makes the tren, it should all be the same colour.. can anyone expand on this info??


The colour of tren can vary quite a bit, and it is purely cosmetic.

The time of year, humidity at the time it is manufactured, (the raw chemical), can all have an effect.

I've seen tren that was as light as normal test, and as dark as golden syrup, they all worked as well as each other, just looked different in the syringe.

I would not think you'd see a huge amount of sides from 300mg of mixed tren esters per week, even 50mg tren ac per day is a pretty low dose, but with the bigger esters in tri tren, your getting less actual tren in your blood.


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> as DB has pointed out really the Enthanate and Hex ester will take a good few weeks to even start to work and 100mg of Acetate a week is not going to give you the results you are expecting in the first few weeks.....
> 
> you have said you have used Tren before can i ask what ester and dose you used?


First time i used acetate 75mg/ml cant remember what i took it with.. used 1.5ml twice a week, that was a while back and is all very sketchy.

Used British Dragon tri tren 150mg/ml 1 ml twice a wk ( 300 mg ). with BD oral turinabol 40mg / day experienced the cough and found some advice that suggested to mix it with something and it made the cough thing not as bad. As i was looking for lean mass gains as opposed to bulking up or cutting, i added deca. 2 ml with each shot, so 1 ml of tren mixed with 2ml of deca twice a week. Loved the results and that is what ive run since.

Used lyka hexahydra 76mg/ml 1.5ml per shot as above, mixed with deca twice a week.(approc 225mg/wk)

have run axio tren enanthate a couple of times as its 200mg/ml i have used 1 ml but mixed it with deca twice a week.

I was going to do the same again this time, 1ml - 1.5ml twice a week. i didnt want to run it on its own, but for reasons described earlier...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't see how you can compare really with your past experiances, in the past you have always run Tren with another injectable or/and oral you have been very happy with the results but now you are running Tri-Tren on its own yet you are suprised why your results are not the same?? well your weekly dose now is much less than other Tren cycles as there is no Deca or Turinabol....so again i ask what are you expecting?


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i don't see how you can compare really with your past experiances, in the past you have always run Tren with another injectable or/and oral you have been very happy with the results but now you are running Tri-Tren on its own yet you are suprised why your results are not the same?? well your weekly dose now is much less than other Tren cycles as there is no Deca or Turinabol....so again i ask what are you expecting?


Spot on. If you take less of something with no test base, i would definately expect alot worse results. Which is what youve got...


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i don't see how you can compare really with your past experiances, in the past you have always run Tren with another injectable or/and oral you have been very happy with the results but now you are running Tri-Tren on its own yet you are suprised why your results are not the same?? well your weekly dose now is much less than other Tren cycles as there is no Deca or Turinabol....so again i ask what are you expecting?


 I take your point, i wasnt expecting exactly the same results, but surely something, it isnt the deca or the orals that give the night sweats and disturbed sleep. Unless you guys can set me straight, i was under the inpression that the old parabolan worked its magic at only 76mg/ml shot 3 times per week. Im taking 300mg/wk.

quote fron anabolics 2007 under Tri trenabol 150

**typical dosage is between 150 - 300mg/wk, the 2ml wkly injection should provide a very substantial benefit. Often, one will make significant progress with the use of this agent alone**

Maybe its psychological in the fact that im not happy with the colour so therefore in my head ive written it off... i have considered that, and thats why i keep bringing the question back to the colour, there must be hundreds of guys on this forum who have used more than their fair share and have plenty of experience with tren, how many guys have used clear tren and been happy with the results? and been confident that it was indeed tren, and not re bottled test for eg..

all the feedback is great though guys, thanks a lot for all the input. Unfortunately, this isnt the kind of thing you go to work with and kick a few ideas around with your mates...lol You cant even go back to the guy you bought it from.. you'd hardly get an impartial view would you..

Only way forward is to bite the bullet and try it, which im doing.. and to ask for the views of other experienced and impartial users like the guys on this board..


----------



## Bluestorm (Apr 3, 2009)

There are many reasons why it can be different colors.

Tren powder comes as a yellowish-light brown color.

Depending on the carrier oil used, the color can be different.

Oxidation during "manufacturing" can effect the Tren turning darker brown. I believe it is calld oxidative denigration. Simply means, the more exposed to air it is during the brewing process, the darker it can get.

Clear Tren is a good sign that it is very well made. Could mean complete dissolution. That means the Tren powder completely dissolved and the filtration process is spot on.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you make a fair point mate can i ask what part of the country your from?

all i can do is go by my experiances and i had good gains from it, i have an un-opened bottle i will open it and draw it out to see the colour


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> you make a fair point mate can i ask what part of the country your from?
> 
> all i can do is go by my experiances and i had good gains from it, i have an un-opened bottle i will open it and draw it out to see the colour


Im from up north which should be a good thing, if what ive read is true then the pro chem set up is up in this neck of the woods somewhere..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no it is not although after making some phone calls today i have been told that their could be fake PC up north coming out of the North East.......


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> no it is not although after making some phone calls today i have been told that their could be fake PC up north coming out of the North East.......


Paul, are you able to elaborate on the differences of the fake and the genuine PC??


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> no it is not although after making some phone calls today i have been told that their could be fake PC up north coming out of the North East.......


Ive also heard there may be fake ProChem up North. I cant elaborate on how to spot the fakes mind as i havent seen any myself.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Paul, are you able to elaborate on the differences of the fake and the genuine PC??


no mate as i have not seen any Fake myself....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive got some pro chem here i got deliverd from down south, i will keep my eyes out for any pro chem in the north east, a friend of mine said their is a lad in redcar selling it and people havnt been that impressed which is interesting.

I may see if i can aquire a bottle and compare it to mine.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

original PC comes from the south...this is not to say there are guys selling it in the north......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes mate, i no a lad who was selling it up this way, he was sourcing it from down south but then they reduced their suppliers he couldnt get it any more. I wasnt to impressed.

People were getting decent results with that, it just seems a few lads over redcar way havnt been impressed and these are the only people i have heard of being dissapointed with any PC gear.


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> original PC comes from the south...this is not to say there are guys selling it in the north......


Been away for a few days mate.. sorry for the lack of replies.. im from the NW, did you draw any tri tren out of your one you have to check the colour...


----------



## voodooman (Apr 19, 2009)

you wont find a website. prochem are uk based (and they're not meant to be). underground lab that're doing very well for themselves. understandable, tis good stuff. only downside is you're never entirely sure on the dosage. lot of people said prochem underdose.

the clear colour is just the type of oil they use as suspension...saying that; the last one i saw was more of a urine colour.; check it out- http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt314/brassmonkeyvoodooman/trenabol100.jpg


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

voodooman said:


> you wont find a website. prochem are uk based (and they're not meant to be). underground lab that're doing very well for themselves. understandable, tis good stuff. only downside is you're never entirely sure on the dosage. lot of people said prochem underdose.


how would anyone know something is underdosed without testing?

i know the Anabolics 2009 book has 3 products by PC and a whole range from ROHM so we will soon see about these underdosing rumours...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

voodooman said:


> you wont find a website. prochem are uk based (and they're not meant to be). underground lab that're doing very well for themselves. understandable, tis good stuff. only downside is you're never entirely sure on the dosage. lot of people said prochem underdose.
> 
> the clear colour is just the type of oil they use as suspension...saying that; the last one i saw was more of a urine colour.; check it out- http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt314/brassmonkeyvoodooman/trenabol100.jpg


Im a bit confused mate:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Below is what you posted in welcome lounge

"just a quick hello to everyone on the board. been reading some of the posts and it looks like a really friendly forum with lots of knowledgable people giving good advice. *im fairly new to this sort of thing* (tend to just lift when i feel like it) but im hoping to get more serious. all advice is good advice! "

Now your posting like an experienced AAS user\BB

what gives????

Just asking mate thats all


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Im a bit confused mate:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Below is what you posted in welcome lounge
> 
> ...


 Affiliated to another lab perhaps?....

Nice try Voodoo....

I've used Pro Chem products on a couple of cycles and have always had great results from them.

GHS


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

wot brand are u using on ur current cycle then ghs??


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

sbeast007 said:


> wot brand are u using on ur current cycle then ghs??


 I was using the Black Widow tren ace mate. 100mg/ml.

Really rate the stuff :thumb:

GHS


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

voodooman said:


> you wont find a website. prochem are uk based (and they're not meant to be). underground lab that're doing very well for themselves. understandable, tis good stuff. only downside is you're never entirely sure on the dosage. lot of people said prochem underdose.
> 
> the clear colour is just the type of oil they use as suspension...saying that; the last one i saw was more of a urine colour.; check it out- http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt314/brassmonkeyvoodooman/trenabol100.jpg


Thats exactly the colour all tren is that i have ever had, and what colour i was expecting the tri tren to be. This makes me think my stuff is definately not tren now.. if there trenabol is this colour, why would different trens be other colours, even if the oil is different, there is still some acetate in tri tren, so how could it come out clear.. if you catch my drift..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

firstly the picture is from the old style things have changed alot at PC over the last 12months.....your assuming the carrier is the same in the tri-tren as the Tren Ace why they are totally different products? i have checked my Tri-tren and it is not the colour of the Tren Ace...


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> firstly the picture is from the old style things have changed alot at PC over the last 12months.....your assuming the carrier is the same in the tri-tren as the Tren Ace why they are totally different products? i have checked my Tri-tren and it is not the colour of the Tren Ace...


so your is as ive described mine to be.. clear.. interesting.. back to my paranoid thought now..lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have to think though mate that why would a lab by pretty much everyones opinion (who have used them) have had very good results suddenly produce bad products?....

now i cannot say why you feel you have not seen any results from this product but then you are comparing it to cycles where you have used other products so the comparison is not ideal....


----------



## voodooman (Apr 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Im a bit confused mate:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Below is what you posted in welcome lounge
> 
> ...


i am by no means an expert mate; if im sounding like a prat just say and i'll shut up, or tone it down anyway. i got put on AAsteroids by my gp to recover weight after ("something im not proud of") and liked the results i got. when i came off the prescription i became attached to going to the gym and took it from there. i know i'm not being particularily sensible or efficient about the sport at the moment which is the main reason i joined uk-muscle. with regards to the pro-chem stuff; it's the brand of choice for most of the BB's i know...probably shouldn't of suggested it was my knowlege...just what i've heard. apoligies if i've misled anyone (and for the spelling)


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> you have to think though mate that why would a lab by pretty much everyones opinion (who have used them) have had very good results suddenly produce bad products?....
> 
> now i cannot say why you feel you have not seen any results from this product but then you are comparing it to cycles where you have used other products so the comparison is not ideal....


yeah, my thoughts exactly, like i said before, maybe psychologicaly i'd written it off as i thought it looked suspect. But i did also say that i felt like i was taking something.. just not tren. Been on it 5 wk now, not had any bloat, like i would with test or dbol but, id say my strength is up a little, but nothing to write home about. So, to summarize.. i feel like im on something, strength is up a little, but ive doubts in my head.. ive been going the gym and lifting weights long enough to know that a large part of the success is psychological, when you feel good you perform well. I think ive probably been hampering myself with 1 to many negative thoughts. For good reason in my opinion.. i come across something with looked like nothing i had ever had before.. was i going to end up with the doctor cutting me a new ****hole.. which obviously hasnt happened.

Still though, whatever everyones personal thoughts , it stirred up a lively discussion and brought about some well thought out responses, not least of all from yourself Mr PSCarb. And the possibility of there being some roge PC gear out there can only serve to make people be a little more cautios and help them make a more informed decision when making their next purchase..


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Dont know if anyone has tried this, but since Prochem changed to amber vials, if you rip the label off you will see a hidden symbol ( 3 wavy lines ) either etched or printed on the glass, hidden behind the label.

Only found this out by accident, but its been on every prochem vial I have used this year.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

beequeth said:


> Dont know if anyone has tried this, but since Prochem changed to amber vials, if you rip the label off you will see a hidden symbol ( 3 wavy lines ) either etched or printed on the glass, hidden behind the label.
> 
> Only found this out by accident, but its been on every prochem vial I have used this year.


That's probably just your wonkey eye sight you old git. :tongue:


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

beequeth said:


> Dont know if anyone has tried this, but since Prochem changed to amber vials, if you rip the label off you will see a hidden symbol ( 3 wavy lines ) either etched or printed on the glass, hidden behind the label.
> 
> Only found this out by accident, but its been on every prochem vial I have used this year.


Mine hasnt.. pulled the label off, part of the hologram stayed on, scraped it off with my nail ( was quite sticky to remove ) but there is nothing the whole way around the vial.. anyone else tried this since the post came on??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one beequeth i have just looked at my trentest and it has the lines...will check with my source to see if this was added on a later batch or has always been there since the amber vials came out....nice find


----------



## voodooman (Apr 19, 2009)

oh now...hang on a minute!

This what you meant??? this is going back to before christmas.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

none of my prochem has those lines


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Oops, update -

My testenate has the wavy lines, trenate and tri sus doesn't. All amber vials and all from the same source so I would't read too much into that


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

did mine last nite nite, my tren a have them on but it doest have them on my testenate or my tri sust.


----------



## bertie1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> nice one beequeth i have just looked at my trentest and it has the lines...will check with my source to see if this was added on a later batch or has always been there since the amber vials came out....nice find


The date on my tri tren is :- made 2008 ( says made, not manufactured )

Exp 2011


----------



## big gav marsh (Nov 2, 2008)

my testenate 300 has the 3 lines,amber vial,made 2008 exp 2011...


----------



## minz (Apr 26, 2009)

im thinking about giving pro chem tri tren too... looking to stack it with sus..

How does this sound?

Weeks 1-10... 400mg Tri-Tren

Weeks 1-12... 750mg of sustanon 250

weeks 8-14... Winni tabs 50mg ed..


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Bluestorm said:


> There are many reasons why it can be different colors.
> 
> Tren powder comes as a yellowish-light brown color.
> 
> ...


 Which is exactly why Alpha Pharma Parabilin is rather damn clear!

But then again their Ace is like golden syrup haha!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> Which is exactly why Alpha Pharma Parabilin is rather damn clear!
> 
> But then again their Ace is like golden syrup haha!


 Actually tren colour means absolutely nothing. Tren raw colour varies batch to batch, can be light or dark yellow to almost red, then colour is changed further depending on the carrier oil used. Oil can play a huge part in the colour of the finished product.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> Which is exactly why Alpha Pharma Parabilin is rather damn clear!
> 
> But then again their Ace is like golden syrup haha!


 Bluestorm hasn't logged in for over 5 years. Op was in 2009.

Epic bump!


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

beequeth said:


> Dont know if anyone has tried this, but since Prochem changed to amber vials, if you rip the label off you will see a hidden symbol ( 3 wavy lines ) either etched or printed on the glass, hidden behind the label.
> 
> Only found this out by accident, but its been on every prochem vial I have used this year.


 That's just the vile manuracuror mate, Appollo and Infiniti use the same brand to name a couple



beequeth said:


> Dont know if anyone has tried this, but since Prochem changed to amber vials, if you rip the label off you will see a hidden symbol ( 3 wavy lines ) either etched or printed on the glass, hidden behind the label.
> 
> Only found this out by accident, but its been on every prochem vial I have used this year.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Actually tren colour means absolutely nothing. Tren raw colour varies batch to batch, can be light or dark yellow to almost red, then colour is changed further depending on the carrier oil used. Oil can play a huge part in the colour of the finished product.


 But as other people have pointed out the less oxidation the batch is open to the lighter and more potent the brew could possibly be...

hence the darker more overcooked stuff usually has less hormone in than what's actually on the tin. Or so i'm led to believe

when in reality (and experience) i'd take rusty golden syrup tren over weak piss coloured tren anydoy lol.

Jesus christ i had some Appollo tren 300s (100Ace 200E & 1000mcg of methylated) a couple of years ago and i literally had to stop taking it all together after roughly 3weeks it was So fu**ing strong i didn't even think to lower the dose i just wanted OFF (and i like my tren too) come to think about i'd give my right arm for a few vials of that batch now :/


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> But as other people have pointed out the less oxidation the batch is open to the lighter and more potent the brew could possibly be...
> 
> hence the darker more overcooked stuff usually has less hormone in than what's actually on the tin. Or so i'm led to believe
> 
> ...


 Yes unfortunately many people still believe the myth of oxidation and colour. Darker tren doesn't mean over cooked, it doesn't mean stronger, doesn't mean weaker. It means absolutely nothing.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> That's just the vile manuracuror mate, Appollo and Infiniti use the same brand to name a couple


 The guy you're responding to might not even be alive today, it's been that long since he posted....


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> But as other people have pointed out the less oxidation the batch is open to the lighter and more potent the brew could possibly be...
> 
> hence the darker more overcooked stuff usually has less hormone in than what's actually on the tin. Or so i'm led to believe
> 
> ...


 Baltic para was a step up from alpha para , Baltic para was more yellow, alpha was light in colour, tren colour means nothing.

Just because the colour was lighter doesn't mean it was more potent.

If tested they probably both the same dose, how you react to to tren dose and the colour mean nothing at all.

Every tren Cycle is different loads of variables effect tren cycles.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Baltic para was a step up from alpha para , Baltic para was more yellow, alpha was light in colour, tren colour means nothing.
> 
> Just because the colour was lighter doesn't mean it was more potent.
> 
> ...


 Agreed all my tren cycles are different. Question though, does more sides/harsher sides mean more porency?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> Agreed all my tren cycles are different. Question though, does more sides/harsher sides mean more porency?


 In general it will, more of a drug will normally produce more side effects, also amount of time and combinations of drugs side effects grow and grow, it's not cut and dry though but still.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> In general it will, more of a drug will normally produce more side effects, also amount of time and combinations of drugs side effects grow and grow, it's not cut and dry though but still.


 Just test and tren mate for the quote, i know when the tren's good though because I literally get acid reflux/warm chest CONSTANTLY after a 10 days or so, gavisgon lasts about a fu**ing hour :/

the night sweats vary with me with different brands/esters


----------

